# Sioux vs Gophers part II



## Goldy's Pal

Should be another fun weekend of hockey. Anyone making the trip? My wife and I are going to the Sat. so I'll buy the first round at Sally's. That is if you're wearing Maroon and Gold. :wink: 
:beer:


----------



## fargodawg

hope this weekend turns out better than the last

Go Fighting Sioux


----------



## zwohl

Go Gophs!! :beer:


----------



## fargodawg

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## zwohl

That was an old fashioned butt kickin if I ever see one. North Dakota boys strike again. Potluny and Irmen 6 points  GO Gophs :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Gophers hammer Sioux..... :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Heeere's your University of North Dakota, Fighting Sioux SCOORRR-ING!!!

Two faves got in a little scuffle, Prpich and Vannelli. Didn't know who to cheer for...:huh:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Well as it turned out, our daughter was a little sick this past week so we just stayed home to watch the split (that I predicted :wink: ) Good rebound by the sioux from the masacre on friday. Boy if ND could ever figure out what the rules are they can play ok 5 on 5 most of the time. Payback belongs to the gophs next time at the X.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Awww...I hope your daughter feels better, that's nice that you stayed home with her. I have CVS, so I know how awful it is to feel sick. I'm just grateful on the days I'm not sick! Yeah, the Sioux are okay when they can stay out of the box! Pretty sure Hakstol gave them quite the preaching before the third period of the game, they seemed to shape up. I missed most of the game, because my girls team had a game at 7:15. One of the girls started a fight with a boy from the other team!!! Boy am I a proud coach!  You see, the boy toppled over a girl on our team after the whistle was blown, it was our runt on the team who I call Peanut, she's only six years old and very petite! Anyways, when the boy turned around, another girl on our team hacked him across the front of his knee, and he high-sticked her in the facemask, then she dropped her stick and broke out the fists. Unfortunatly, the referees broke up the fight before the boy had his bottom handed to him by a girl! :rollin: Another Sioux fact I've observed over the years, is that they really have no power play. Seriously, how often do the Sioux score when they are up a man? My high school team had an awesome power play, our coach's system for it sucked, but our team captain, who plays hockey in St. Cloud now, used to get so ****** off when someone got a bogus penalty, that she always did everything in her power to score, and she usually did. But over 50% of our team's penalties were hers, and we didn't do too bad with her in the box either, we still did alright short-handed and scored a lot. What can I say, we are the back-to-back state champs! Hooray for NoDak!


----------



## Draker16

happy to see the sioux stick it to the gophs tonight, its about time, nice work Sioux :beer:


----------



## zogman

Well it was win, but it wasn't pretty.............

Any as old as me (59)? I remember hockey in the 60's, 70's, and 80's. THE STICKS STAYED ON THE ICE. Ever watch ESPN Classics you will see what I mean. I don't have the exact figure but as I see It alot of the penalities wouldn't be if the sticks stayed on the ice. JMHO

Oh and checking from behind a very cheap shot. When you used to be able to sguare off one on one there weren't as many cheap shots.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Trust me, I play hockey, and it would be no fun if the sticks had to stay on the ice! Old time hockey is long gone, get over it. It will only get worse.

Checking from behind is a definate no-no though. Unless it's at center ice, and the player totally deserved it. In that case, it's completely called for.

Yes, I am the enforcer extraordinaire on my team...:box:


----------



## zogman

I agree old time hockey is gone , But tell me why does your stick need to be in the other person's arm pit, around his waist, between his legs, around his neck, hooking their elbow and the list is endles :******: ITS :lame: Bull S#*@. Keep it on the ice....................


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Hockey isn't only a sport of skill, it's an outlet of aggression. People play hockey for years, as long as you stay in the same state to play, you will be familier with the girls you play against. Yes, playing for teams like the Dakota Selects, will make you friends with other players in the state. But in about the Squirt or PeeWee level of hockey, some player from some town in every league, will take a cheap shot at a player, or do something cocky. This action will spark a rival. I assume you know what a rival is, they don't take too much time to start either. After high school, I started playing for a hockey team, the Fargo Fury, it was on the first night that all of us selected our rivals on the opposing team. Most of those rivals were cocky Minnesota players, that never made it into college hockey. We stick them and mess with them on the ice, because there is a dislike for them. I don't just go sticking some player for ****s and giggles, neither does any other hockey player. It may begin way back in the Squirt levels of hockey, or it may begin with the way a player looked at you earlier that day in the rink, or the way to saw them skate in warm-ups. Now not all of these are rival-related either. Some sticking is necessary, ask any coach. All coaches will tell you when there is a breakaway on your team's goalie, the defenseman catching up is instructed to hook them around the waist and elbows, and slash at their legs, to let the player on the breakaway know that you are right on there tail and hopefully distract them too much to score, this procedure works about 90% of the time!


----------



## zogman

R_C

With all that spin you just gave me you are destined for a long sucessfull career in politics :rollin: :lol: :lame: oke: I am not buyin much of what you said :eyeroll: Nice try.............

Oh I'll give you the break away......................


----------



## SDNDhtr

Ranger_Compact said:


> Hockey isn't only a sport of skill, it's an outlet of aggression.


Players who are letting out their aggression on the ice dont make it past junior Bs.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Yes they do, I can name plenty...

For starters...Amy Currier-St. Cloud State


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Players who are letting out their aggression on the ice dont make it past junior Bs.


So are the whining sioux junior C? :lol: oke:


----------



## SDNDhtr

goldy i wish i had a smart comment for you, but i dont. you win for now.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

SDNDhtr said:


> goldy i wish i had a smart comment for you, but i dont. you win for now.


Ditto. I have been trying to think of a comeback for hours...


----------



## Goldy's Pal

What? I left the Tyler Hirsch door wide open. Where is fetch? Zog, I think you're getting nice in your young age. :wink:


----------



## zogman

Hey when we stink, I won't try to spin it different. We had one good period out of 6. Lucky to get the split.


----------

